# Weaning Off Cyclogest



## Kate-J (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ruth - can you give me some advice as to when and how to stop the Cyclogest please??

I have been on 2x400mg daily since my IUI and subsequent BFP. My clinic has told me to stop abruptly at 12 weeks.

I have read conflicting advice that you should wean your body off the Prog and drop to once daily then once every other day from 11 weeks. 

Do you have any advice/ can you tell me what your clinic prescribes please??

Many thanks

Kate


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Kate

I also had your concerns when it was time for me to come off of Cyclogest.

I was on 3 xa day and had to come off on my 14 weeks.

In the end I did just come off of them and I was fine.

It is a worry, but honestly you will be ok.

Good luck

Teen
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I prefer to get patients to wean off rather than stopping abruptly. It's personal preference!!!

Ruth


----------

